# Big Time Vertical Grow



## chamezzz (Nov 10, 2011)

I hang myself upside down and eat vitamins..i grow like that


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Nov 11, 2011)

Is there anyway to give minus rep


----------



## massah (Nov 11, 2011)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> Is there anyway to give minus rep


if only...


----------



## titycaca (Nov 12, 2011)

chamezzz said:


> I hang myself upside down and eat vitamins..i grow like that


Plus rep for humor.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Nov 14, 2011)

i multipy with shhhleeeep


----------



## Drug (Nov 19, 2011)

why would you post this troll


----------



## newb weed grower (Nov 21, 2011)

i wanted to see some vertical plants and compare to regualr ones waste of time i suppose no point using a thread like this tho


----------



## Beansly (Nov 24, 2011)

Don't all plants grow vertically???


----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 24, 2011)

This thread is like the riu version of being rickrolled .. you sick bastard

[video=youtube;STl3eifhkm4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STl3eifhkm4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## alley.walker (Nov 24, 2011)

Go fer it.. LMAO!!


----------



## April87st (Dec 14, 2011)

I like this forum, he solved my many problems, thank you


----------



## *BUDS (Jan 22, 2012)

chamezzz said:


> I
> 
> 
> > hang myself upside down
> ...


You should be hanging by a rope.


----------



## lukeyyy (Jan 22, 2012)

love the familly guy clip hahaha


----------

